# who would win in a physical fight



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

which personality can duke it out the best


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm going for ENTJ but only 'cause my brother is one and when he gets mad, he goes fucking nuts


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

If I am in the fight, I'll win, regardless of my type.


----------



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

*haha*

yeah sure doubt it


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

ENTJ's sheep in wolves clothing. Ha Ha


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha, love the current score in the poll! I would like to see a ISTP and ENTJ getting on >D (Although I admit, I think the ISTP one would be beating for five minutes, then the ENTJ would make one backstabbing punch and win.)


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

What type is Chuck Norris?


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*The ExTx types*


----------



## CounterPoint (Oct 13, 2010)

ISTP wins the fight, ENTJ wins the conflict.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

ENTJ. cuz they are like tanks combined with bears.

they are bear tanks.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll kick anyone's ass. Anyone feel like sparring?


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I'll kick anyone's ass. Anyone feel like sparring?


*raises hand*


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I voted estp.. the Se dominant - being able to be in the moment, and in touch with physical surroundings - and the Ti ability to think quickly in response to unpredictable information would give them an advantage in an unpredictable physical match. I would vote istp for second place.. same reasons pretty much. Se + Ti have a great mastery of the physical world.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> *raises hand*


Wow. You win courageous award. You must be bad ass like me. Fearless.....


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> I'll kick anyone's ass. Anyone feel like sparring?


Bet you can't kick my biscuits. 

*raises fists*


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh it's on...just as soon as we're done sparring. NFP ftw!


----------



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I'll kick anyone's ass. Anyone feel like sparring?


your way too attractive to hit


----------



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> Bet you can't kick my biscuits.
> 
> *raises fists*


sounds like a sexual term and kinda turns me on hahaha


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Definitely not INTj.


----------



## gekko0 (Oct 31, 2018)

For ENTJs. And indeed, just like you've all noticed, istp and esops would come off as second. But always second.

I voted for ENTJs because they are nothing like the chill surface you meet on one IRL when they´re being positive about things. If you'll cross his line, he will get sort of a .. its no longer anger, nor even rage, its pure adrenaline in vein that will define what Fe can be at its top. You need to be a black belt dan 3 or plus to encounter an ENTJ with zero martial art exposure to see a break even. When you fight them in a ring or anywhere at all, you will feel he is not there for sadistic pleasure, nor intend to humiliate. He is there for one reason alone, and that is to kill you. Anyone with an martial arts experience with an entj and knowledge about the mbti will know precisely what Im referring to here. And no. Not talking about sparring here for training, but competition or out of the ring real life scenarios.

Second one would be intjs that are E5s and specialized in one single martial art for more than 20 years. The not only know everything about it, but have also tested everything about it and TWEAKED the settings to fit them personally like a tailor made suit. When those men become creative at what they have a passion for, its really, really hard to make them stop in a ring or IRL. Just like with ENTJs.

"A man is not a man, if he is not choked till he passes out or shedding blood once a week at minimum".
Unknown Krav Maga instructor


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

the quickest and strongest


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone with more skill than the other fighter can win.

Anyone who randomly throws a good punch to the jawline wins.

You can't decide who wins, because winning is not always 100% skill based.


----------

